
Leaked iPhone 8 Screen Protector Includes Reduced Bezels and Front-Facing Camera - janober
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/06/19/leaked-iphone-8-screen-protector/
======
pupppet
I wish they'd move the power button back to the top. The number of times I've
shut my phone off when I just meant to adjust the volume or take a picture,
it's pretty aggravating.

